# Wie viel Kostet ein ExchangeServer ein Unternehmen ? - Softwarekosten, Einrichtung...



## apfel2kuchen (4. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Wie viel Kostet es ein Unternehmen grob einen Exchangeserver aufzubauen? Ich habe hier mal eine kleine formel aufgestellt, diese könnt Ihr gerne abändern oder Verbesserungen hinzufügen!

Die kosten die anfallen: Server, Softwarelizenzen, Techniker Einrichtung des Server / Exchange, Mitarbeiter Schulung für neue Exchangesoftware und Serverpflege

1. vServer (Wo Exchange drauf läuft) ~ 30€ Mntl.
2. Lizenzgebühren Exchange ~ 1000€ (Einmalig) // Kommt das so hin verstehe die Lizenzierung nicht so ganz
3. Installation und Einrichtung ~ 400€ (Einmalig)
4. Schulung Administrator / Mitarbeiter ~ 500€ (Einmalig)
5. Wartung des Servers (Updates, Backups..) Jährlich ~ 900€
Gesamtkosten = 2830€ im 1 Monat kommt das ca. hin?


----------



## Fragenfrager (12. Juni 2014)

Zahlen habe ich jetzt nicht genau vor mir, nur ein paar allgemeine Ergänzungen:
zu 1) Der Server kann in einem Unternehmen auch auf einer eigenen vm-Maschine liegen oder eine physikalische Maschine sein. Dann musst Du "nur" das Betriebssystem und die Exchangelizenz bezahlen.
zu 3) Ist abhängig davon, wie komplex das ganz wird. Gibt es mehrere Domains? Wie sieht die OU-Struktur aus? Da kann man locker auch da 10fache zahlen.
zu 4) Wie tief sollen Mitarbeiter geschult werden? Sollen Sie nur Knöfe drücken oder auch verstehen und Fehler beheben können? Soll ggf. eine Microsoftlizensierung erfolgen? Dann kannst Du das 10-20 fache veranschlagen.
zu 5) Ist von 1) anhängig.


----------



## ikosaeder (18. Juni 2014)

Afaik benötigst du neben der Exchange Lizenz für den Betrieb des Servers eine Lizenz für das Serverbetriebsystem, ausserdem noch Zugriffslizenzen (sog. CALs) damit deine User auf den Server zugreifen können. Diese gibt es auf per User Basis und auf per Device Basis (ca. 100 € pro User bei einer Einzellizenz, Volumenlizenzen ab 5 Stück deutlich günstiger). Außerdem muss jeder User eine Outlooklizenz haben, (ohne Outlook sind einige Features nicht verfügbar). 
http://www.msxfaq.de/basics/lizenz.htm
Es gibt auch Alternativen wie OpenXchange, die einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang haben. OpenXchange gibt es in einer kostenlosen Community Version und in einer kostenpflichtigen Server Version. Die kostenlose Version bietet dabei keine bzw. seltener Updates, keinen Support (durch den Hersteller) und keine Outlook Anbindung). 
Die Lizenzen für OpenXchange kosten etwa 21 € pro User und Jahr, mindestens 10 User.  

Es gibt sowohl für Exchange als auch OpenXchange SaaS Lösungen, bei denen das Hosting von einem Dienstleister übernommen wird und somit die Kosten für Hardware/Wartung in einen Monatspreis gestreckt werden. Schulungskosten und evt. zusätzliche Mitarbeiter entfallen dann.

Fazit: Ihr habt eine Windows Umgebung mit *Outlook* und Windows-Server, dann ist Exchange sehr wahrscheinlich besser. Ihr habe eine heterogene Umgebung mit Windows, Linux und Mac und Linux DomainServer dann ist Openxchange besser.


----------



## Zvoni (18. Juni 2014)

Oder man macht es wie bei uns in der Firma und wirft Exchange/Outlook über Bord, und benutzt Domino/Lotus, aber fragt mich jetzt nicht nach den Kosten.... war vor meiner Zeit


----------

